# The Josh Cyrul Legal Defense Fund



## jcldf (Feb 7, 2006)

For two years, Josh Cyrul has been fighting a legal battle. Josh won a partial victory when the Temporary Restraining Order that attempted to prevent his participation at the 2004 Snowbirds event was dismissed. Josh still fights a lawsuit. That is why Josh’s friends and family have created The Josh Cyrul Legal Defense Fund. Visit our webpage at http://joshcyrullegaldefensefund.com and join us in helping Josh defend this battle. Josh needs all our help NOW! Please keep your comments positive and appropriate for the cause we are standing for. Thank you.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I am not comfortable with discussing legal matters as none of us have the facts involved. As such I will delete the previously posted comments, close the thread but will leave the original post as I do feel it should be considered RC related information. If you wish more details I suggest you contact them using the web site above.


----------

